# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Has Anyone Had Cinnamon Cause Vivid Dreams

## Fringe Fan

During the past few weeks I have been extensively researching life extending foods, herbs, and spices, and a couple of the things I've tried have resulted in wildly vivid dreams!  A couple of weeks ago I began drinking olive leaf tea which provided me with two nights of very bizarre, blazing technicolor dreams.  

Just last night I mixed a half teaspoon of cinnamon with about a half cup of apple sauce and rather surprisingly it resulted in another memorable dream fest.  This dream was a semi nightmare, but I had some degree of control over the outcome even though it wasn't a lucid dream per se.  It featured an episode of waking up within the dream only to still be dreaming.  Those are always the most mind blowing dreams of all to me.

Anyway...has anyone had these kinds of experiences with either olive tea or cinnamon?

----------


## Advantageous Noodle

I'm eating cinnamon flavored Life cereal right now.

O_O

I guess we'll have to see.

----------


## hellohihello

> I'm eating cinnamon flavored Life cereal right now.
> 
> O_O
> 
> I guess we'll have to see.



CINNAMON TOAST CRUNCH!?


I'll ask whoever goes to the store pick me up some and I'll try it.

----------


## Fringe Fan

> I'm eating cinnamon flavored Life cereal right now.
> 
> O_O
> 
> I guess we'll have to see.



You might want to spike that with a bit more cinnamon.

----------


## whitchry9

The cinnamon somewhat worked for me, it was vivid and long, but not lucid. But I still am just starting out.

----------


## Halocuber

I just ate a half of spoonful of cinnamon , with a can of diet pepsi. Now I will be going to bed.  I'll post the results and everything tormorow morning.

----------


## whitchry9

When I tried cinnamon the next night, it did nothing for me. Odd...

----------

